# I will conquer the beast (target panic)



## s.OH_bowhunter (Jun 14, 2011)

To make a long story short, about 3 years ago I suffered from a major case of TP that had been going on for close to 2 years. Then, I hurt my shoulder, and picked up an x-bow so I could still hunt. Well, my shoulder is stronger than ever, and am ready to get back into shooting. It's been 3 years since I have even held a compound.
I've been doing searches, and am now ready to conquer this. With some advice from Buster of X's, and Griv's TP article, I am in full swing.
Last night, I built a lil contraption so that I could learn to use the release all-over. Something like Griv has in his post, and it works great. I bet I squeezed off close to 200 shots last night (lol). I never really had a trigger problem before, but I want to start at square one.
My problem was I could not pull the pin up on target. No matter how hard I tried to raise it up, I would stay below the target.
This first week, I'm just going to play with my release, I already have the surprise release, but want it to be a natural feeling. Anywase, not to drag this out anymore, wish me luck...All advice will be appreciated


----------



## striker34 (Jun 8, 2007)

I dealt with tp for a long time, then did the blind bale practice all last winter, and practiced on concentration and focus, and now i am cured. Good Luck, it's a nasty disease to deal with, but it can be overcome.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Describe a little more about what is happening during your shot process. Do you draw high and come down on the X? Or are you trying to start low and come up to the X?

Can you hold the pin on the X if you have no intention of shooting?

Most times this is a mental block, but sometimes it is an easy to fix form problem.

Allen


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Target aquisitioning practice. It is part of retraining your mind to understand that no matter which way you come into the target you do not have to pull the trigger. 

Put a five spot target up. At 5 yards bring your pin into each spot from a different direction. On the last target (which ever one you pick, squeeze off the shot). 

I would not start this exercise until about 2 weeks into your subconscious retraining. 

It takes 2 days to pick up a bad habit and 21 days to break it. 

Take the time to fix it. I fought it for seven years.


----------



## s.OH_bowhunter (Jun 14, 2011)

Guess I could have posted that..It doesnt matter if I come up or come down from the target. When I start from the top, I pass right over the x, and fall out of the bottom, and my pin floats in the grass. It seems as if the bow weighs 1000 lbs. Even if I have no intention on shooting, I still cant hold. I'm hoping its 95% mental, and the rest just form...I've shot compounds for over 20 years, but it could have been 20 years of bad shooting form, and practices...


aread said:


> Describe a little more about what is happening during your shot process. Do you draw high and come down on the X? Or are you trying to start low and come up to the X? Thanks for the replies
> 
> Can you hold the pin on the X if you have no intention of shooting?
> 
> ...


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

start with a BIG target.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

s.OH_bowhunter said:


> Guess I could have posted that..It doesnt matter if I come up or come down from the target. When I start from the top, I pass right over the x, and fall out of the bottom, and my pin floats in the grass. It seems as if the bow weighs 1000 lbs. Even if I have no intention on shooting, I still cant hold. I'm hoping its 95% mental, and the rest just form...I've shot compounds for over 20 years, but it could have been 20 years of bad shooting form, and practices...


In my case, 40 years of shooting a shotgun, I associated preparing to trigger the shot with leaning into the butt of the gun. I caught myself doing the same thing with a bow. As I immersed in aiming, I was shifting my hips back just a tiny bit to absorb the recoil (which of course, wasn't there). Of course as soon as I shifted, the pin took a dive. Trying to push it back up was killing my shoulder and making me a serious drive by puncher.

It's taking me a while to keep my hips stable, but I know the reason when my pin takes a dive.

Try this - come to full draw, keep your arms & upper body in the same relative position forming a T and raise & lower your pin by leaning back or leaning forward. Don't raise or lower the bow with your arms or shoulders.

Target acquisition drills like subconsciously mentioned with a little attention to core stability will finish this problem

If this doesn't work, well, it's all in your head. The best way to get over this is the bale and bridge.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

well man thats target panic..... freezing off target..... get some pro . help fast :shade:


----------

